

Sophos Auto-updater detected as virus by Sophos itself - Jarshwah
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/118311.aspx

======
pruman
Not only that, but it detected update programs from other companies like
Google and Adobe. In some cases it crippled software if Sophos was set to
delete rather than deny. There are reports in their forum of companies with
20,000 PCs that got hit and in some cases had software crippled.

